# Help



## LK_2011

I am totally new to this kind of thing but I need some advice... I am 20 years old and I have never had any kids and honestly didn't plan on it for awhile... but life happens. June 3 I had unprotected sex with a guy and he didn't "pull out"... I was panicking the next day but figured I was fine. Now it's a week later and i have done some research and now I am scared. My last period started on May 20 so I was fertile the 1st through the 6th of June and was ovulating on June 3rd.... so I guess what I am wanting to know is what are my chances? Pretty good? And when can I take a pregnancy test? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sarah1508

You can take a pregnancy test after you've missed your period as far as I know, hope you get the result you want :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

With most tests it's best to wait until the day your period is due. Hope you get the result you want :flower: X


----------



## beanzz

Having unprotected sex at any point in your cycle can give you a good chance of being pregnant. Wait until you've missed your period, if it's negative wait a week and test again if no period arrives before then :)


----------



## x__amour

I would wait until you miss your period to test but the chances could be pretty high. 
Best of luck to you and definitely come back if you are and we'll be here to help. :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Honestly? Very high. We DTD once on the day of ovulation and I fell pregnant. Tests are best taken after your missed period. Good luck, I hope you get the result you want! :)


----------



## babyjan

Chances are very high, take the test if you miss your period.

Good luck :)


----------



## AP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-parenting-only-guidelines-using-section.html


----------

